# My Aurora Prehistoric Scenes line almost complete



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

HI, My name is Lynn Barlow and I have been a model builder for over 35 years. I'm married with a great wife and two great kids. This looks like a fun place and I discoverd it looking for Aurora Prehistoric Scenes kits and replacement parts for some of my kits.
So I may as well show off some of what I have gotten done so far.
I have had a lot of these kits growing up only to have them lost with time over the years, well, actually I burnt most of them up in a fire in my back yard because I wanted to see how plastic melts when I was around 8 or 9 years old. :freak:
After almost 19 years of collecting these Aurora Prehistoric Scenes kits and their reissues to get what I didn't have I'm almost done not only collecting the full line, but I'm also halfway done building them as well.
It has been a long time coming and a labor of love and I'm at the point to where I can start to display them. 
T-rex monogram Reissue








Wolly Mammoth Aurora Origonal








Allosaurus Revell Reissue








Three Horned face Monogram Reissue








Spiked Dinosaur Aurora Origonal








Flying Reptile Revell Reissue








Saber tooth Tiger Aurora origonal








I tried to paint them as close to the box art as could with a little it of change as well, but I wanted to stick with the box art as close as possible for the entire line. IMHO this is not a line that needs to be done in a realistic life like colors, they just don't look right IMO when done that way no matter how nice the paint looks.

I've got a complete Cave kit coming from the UK and I got a loose complete Giant Bird kit I got off eBay coming this next week. 
Aside from a few missing parts from the Tar pit, Jungle Swamp, Allosaurus base, 2 nd Sabertooth tiger base, and a couple name plates, I've got everything.
I just need the Cave Bear kit to complete the line in full.
I posted a wanted thread in the FS trade section for my needs if anyone can help.

I still have several kits I have to build or repaint, but this is what I have fully done so far.
It has been a long,but fun road.
Enjoy a blast from the past with these great kits.
I'll update the pics whe I got some more kits done, here in the next couple weeks.
Lynn


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Welcome Lynn !!!*

Hey, you've come to the right place...There are a lot of Prehistoric Freaks here,(I mean that in a good way)...I had a bunch as a kid,and like you and most kids at the time...firecrackers and pellet rifles took their toll  Tay 666 is a member here who I believe has every Prehistoric Scene kit ever made! I'll have to dig through my old boxes to see what made it through one of many moves over the past 15 years...Welcome Aboard :thumbsup:
Mcdee
Here check this out... http://www.tylisaari.com/


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!!
I have been to Trevors site and I have gotten a few parts from him in the past to almost complete my human kits.

Thanks for the offer to look on the parts.
I need all the following parts if anyone can help..

All three parts of the Tar Pit grass
Cromagnon rock for the base.
Allosaurus resin replica base
Sabertooth tiger 2nd base in resin.
Base for the Jungle Swamp and all the large trees, a couple small plants, and all large tree leaves.
I also need the following name plates. Spiked Dinosaur, Allosaurus, Saber tooth tiger, Tar pit.
Thanks for any help anyone can do for me in locating these parts.
Lynn


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> Tay 666 is a member here who I believe has every Prehistoric Scene kit ever made! Welcome Aboard :thumbsup:
> Mcdee
> 
> Me too, every one ever made, and have built every one too, my fondest achiement of all in modelling:dude:. For many years I was into the Prehistoric Scenes almost exclusively, and spent most of my time building just those kits, and watching the films which probably inspired them. :freak:
> ...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey. I replied to your email.
I've got a Cave Bear if your interested.

Did you know that Cultman has the resin Allosaurus base, and he also has a nameplate for it as well.
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/home.php?cat=322


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard and Excellent job on your PS kits too:thumbsup:.Also if ya need parts and Trev doesnt have it on his site try www.bunkybrothers.com they have alot of PS parts.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Welcome Lynn, A fellow PS-aholic. I echo a lot of what you're going through. It took some time, but I finally got them all and more. Good luck on your quest. It can be frustrating but rewarding. And when you do complete your set, there is always ADD-ONS to go with them... http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/addons.html
(Dave Cockrums Stegosaurus and Parasaurolophus are a must!!!!)


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Great stuff Lynn! Can't wait to see your Cave dio.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> Hey. I replied to your email.
> I've got a Cave Bear if your interested.
> 
> Did you know that Cultman has the resin Allosaurus base, and he also has a nameplate for it as well.
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/home.php?cat=322


I got it. I'll take the Cave bear. I'll email you back on it.
CultmanTV has been out of stock on the bases for a weeks now and Parts pit Mike got a hold of Borealis for me and he isn't doing them for a while.
I knew I shouldn't have waited.... DOH!! 

I also missed out on the green Sailback parts too, they too are out of stock and may not be redone. Double DOH!!

Thanks for the comps and links guys, this has been a fun and bummpy road.

Lynn


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Welcome aboard and Excellent job on your PS kits too:thumbsup:.Also if ya need parts and Trev doesnt have it on his site try www.bunkybrothers.com they have alot of PS parts.


Thanks for the comps!!
I'm only finding comics on this site you posted, where are the PS parts?
Lynn


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum DLB ! The more the merrier. Only thing you need on here is a sense of humor !!! :jest:
If you want you can put your pix on the Gallery ( under your name: "My Photos" ) so we can see them any time without looking for this specific thread.
Keep up the good work and post often !!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

A bumpy road, Lynn? Try to buy only kits you know are complete, and it eliminates some of the headaches in Prehistoric Scenes collecting! Mind you, Prehistoric Scenes kits are probably easier to complete than many others - there are the Monogram and Revell reissues, Trevor's site, and the Parts Pit, all of which make it easier to complete a kit. If you collect the Aurora Famous Fighters kits from the 1950's, for example, there is almost no help available if a kit turns out to be missing a part.

Also, metallic colours can look great on Prehistoric Scenes kits, for such features as feathers, dinosaur scales, snakes or other reptiles. I use Humbrol metallic colours to prevent the creatures from all looking the same type of grey or green, and I think it makes them look quite realistic. Certainly some of the original Prehistoric Scenes kits were molded in metallic colours of plastic.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> A bumpy road, Lynn? Try to buy only kits you know are complete, and it eliminates some of the headaches in Prehistoric Scenes collecting!


I did though!! Mostly anyway.. Thats my bumpy road!!!!
My Tar Pit was complete MIB, my Saber tooth tiger was a MIB large box complete with the 2 nd base when I got them 19 years ago. Both had paper work and everything.

18 years ago when I went to build them I took and I wanted to do realistic bases with them, sooooooo........ I cut all the grass part sections from the Tar pit all up to make them look more in shape with the back part of the other base and I added fake grass and a bunch of other stuff. Then I didn't like it when I got it done and pitched the grass parts all together and stripped the rest of the base, finished the animals, tree and shelved the kit for a later date.

The Saber toothTiger I took and ditched both the bases, tree, and prey leg all together in favor of a custom base and threw the parts in my parts bin with all of my extra car model parts. I finished the tiger as you see it and I never liked the custom base I made so I shelved it for a while. I forgot the base parts were in my car parts bin and when I when I was cleaning out all of my car stuff that I didn't want and I was going to send to the Salvation Army the parts bin went with it along with my SBT bases and parts.

My origonal Wolly Mammoth sat untouched MIB with a beat up box for 16 years in my basement that I got for $20 at a toy show, I just built that kit a week ago.

My Giant Bird was complete without it's origonal base, It came with a total custom one using Giant Bird parts and I got it cheap off eBay, but now I want the real base for it, so I got a new one coming.

All of the name plates were the last or first things to go into the garbage after I built the kits, I never wanted them, until now.
All of my human figure kits and my Swamp I got in one large lot off eBay almost 10 years ago that were mostly complete and needed only a few parts to complete at the time. Again, I got these kits for the figures themselves and not the parts or bases that went with them, so their completeness at the time was not important.

A couple years ago I decided I wanted to collect and build the whole line, so I decided try and and track down most of the missing parts I needed to complete each one and I have done pretty well so far. I also got all the new Revell kits I needed and resin bases from CultmanTV. 
I snoozed and lost out on the Allosaurus base and Sailback Reptile green parts and they may nolonger be available. 

I'm just trying to get the last bits I need without trying to get all new kits all over again. I will if I have to, I just don't want to yet. 
So the quest goes on..... 
Lynn


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That WAS a bumpy road! 
The trouble with custom bases, I find, is that adding real twigs and pebbles seems to make the kit look less authentic and more like a craft project. I stick to the plastic parts because their texture and surfaces look 'right'. Somehow, real stones and wood look less realistic on a plastic kit than do plastic stones and plastic trees!?!


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Totally agreed, There are only a few select times when a realistic bases look good.
Military models and accurate looking resin Dinos. 
Lynn


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm not much of a dino guy, myself, but I like what you've done. Nice stuff! Welcome to HobbyTalk. There are a lot of members here with all sorts of great info and the willingness to help with anything they can. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

kit-junkie said:


> There are a lot of members here with all sorts of great info and the willingness to help with anything they can.


I'm here too!! 
Cool dinos Lynn, and welcome to Hobbytalk.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> Thanks for the comps!!
> I'm only finding comics on this site you posted, where are the PS parts?
> Lynn


Hi,Lynn there site is pretty rugged to navigate through and find the Aurora section wich has all the parts for alot of the PS kits.But to make easyer for ya what they have on there site is also listed on a buy now under there same name and heres a link to one of the PS parts wich is a giant bird part but they do have alot of PS pasrt listed right now on ebay thats also on there site aswell.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIANT-BIRD-RIGHT-STANDING-LEG-HALF-7-2-0-GD_W0QQitemZ250151767610QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi Lynn,
You've done some nice work on these kits.
Drop me a line about the resin bases you're looking for; I'm sure I've some around here.
Pete


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> I'm only finding comics on this site you posted, where are the PS parts?
> Lynn


Scroll down to the 'advanced search' area.
In the box labeled "type of item"
select 'model kit part'

That will narrow it down to just parts.


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice job on those kits!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

If you need a resin copy of the sailback base let me know got a extra one in my PS boxes.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the offer! I got that base and I'm working on making my own plants and dragon fly from scratch.

Lynn


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are a couple more completed kits.

















Sail Back reptile, Tar Pit, and Cave Bear soon to be finished up next.

Lynn


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

More nice work, and I'm looking forward to seeing the next three you've mentioned, especially the Tar Pit, which has to be one of the best model kits, by any manufacturer, ever made.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great looking kits Dino Lynn Bob! You have captured the look that these kits were intended. Nice attention to detail! Subtle hints of highlights....looks GREAT!

MMM


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> More nice work, and I'm looking forward to seeing the next three you've mentioned, especially the Tar Pit


You and me both!! 
I finally got the three grass sections for my tar pit last week, so it is on a roll now.

Thanks for the comps guys!! I'll get more pics up in the next couple weeks.

When these get done the cave and all the cave dudes will be on the bench next.

Lynn


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Looks good.

Are you going to enter any of them into the contest?


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't know I could.... I thought it was a had to be there kind of thing.
Can I email these new pics to you now for your site or wait until I get more done?
Lynn


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> I didn't know I could.... I thought it was a had to be there kind of thing.


The contest is open to any prehistoric scenes kit.
Be it original, reissue, or one of the add-on or conversion kits.

As far as sending pics for your gallery page. Whenever you want to send them.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are a few more Aurora PS kits done.

































I hit a little burn out, so I'm not building as quickly. I have some Jungle swap leave sets being cast for me now, once I get those back I'll do the swamp and finish my Sailback reptile.
I'm saving my cave dudes and dudet for last as I hate painting people.

Lynn


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Darn it! Smoke on the Cave roof - I never thought of that! 

Excellent work, and it's especially good to see the Tar Pit, a classic kit and one of Aurora's best ever.


----------

